

Co-Meeting Is Google Wave-Inspired Group Collaboration Tool - supercopter
http://lifehacker.com/5899346/co+meeting-is-google-wave+inspired-group-collaboration-tool

======
supercopter
IMHO co-meeting is the best GWave alternative available today. Basically it's
an user-friendly version of Apache WiaB. For now it only lacks OpenSocial
gadgets but according to a co-meeting developer, they could be added in the
near future.

